# Estes Park, CO fishing!!



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

Headed to Estes Park for a week to do a little fly fishing and was wondering if anybody had any tips or cool places to try? I will be doing a full day guided trip one day, but the rest of the time I had just planned on trying some lakes and streams myself. Went last year but the weather ended up turning on us and we did not get that much fishing in.:goldfish:


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

i am not familiar with that part of the state as far as fishing goes, but we have a place in southern colorado, and my advice would be to find smaller streams, up higher and way outta the way. get away from people and away from water that gets a lot of pressure. hike and take forest service roads to find out of the way places. This is where we find our best fishing. My brother was up there last week and the fish in the smaller creeks were absolutely crushing big bugs on top. #10 or #12 stimulators wouldnt last very long on the high creeks.

oh, and i head up there in 5 days...your post didn't help me focus on work, thats for sure


----------



## rhinob (Jun 16, 2009)

i just got back from estes last week. stayed at the fawn valley inn and fished the fall river directly behind it every day. caught 2 there, 1 in sprague lake and 1 in morraine park( my favorite place). most on a small ant pattern. have fun and post a report when you get back. kirks fly shop on elkhorn ave. was a good spot for flys, license ,and general info. have fun!


----------



## superflyguy (Jun 1, 2009)

I've fished the tailwater below Shadow Mountain Lake and have done pretty well. It's a good mix of lake and stream fishing. Check it out. It's a pretty spot.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 14, 2005)

Estes Anglers is a good spot for a guide and supplies. Moraine park is beautiful but is hammered this time of year. Go upstream an early about 1-2 miles and use a stimulator pattern with a nymph dropper for brookies and brownies. Go east of town 5-10 miles down the big thompson. Many places to park but watch the signs for blue ribbon water? Here expct fat rainbows and again brownies. These were 2 places guides showd me and have fished many times since with excellent results. As long as I used the techniqies taught by the guides. Enjoy the senery and have fun.


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

Ended up having an amazing trip. Fished a bunch of lakes and the roaring river. Caught lots of rainbows and greenbacks. Hope to make it a yearly thing from here on out!!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Man I love Estes Park. My first trip was in the late 70's and I
must say it has changed a bunch. Many,Many more people 
these days than before and RMNP is getting too crowded
for my taste but Estes Park is still an amazing place. We
used to rent a house above Mary's Lake every summer.
I've caught many trout from Mary's over the years but
my biggest Rainbow is still only about 4.5 to 5 pounds.
Later Baker


----------



## trio-assassin (Nov 4, 2008)

go into rocky mountain national park hike up to dream lake!! its an awesome lake and you can catch tons of greenback cutthroat trout that are catch adn release only. It is a blast! heres my report from last month

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=222748


----------



## Diesel57 (Jun 1, 2009)

We have a cabin up there i love it there glad to see you had a good trip.


----------

